# Detector (sensor) de humo



## TitoBlade (Nov 9, 2005)

Hola, soy estudiante de electronica y necesito saber como se hace un sensor de humos (con amplificador operacionales) ya que es para un trabajo. Me han dicho que es algo sencillo de hacer y comprender. Si alguien me puede decir alguna pagina donde verlo o enviarme algún adjunto os lo agradecería.


----------



## Piries (Nov 9, 2005)

Pues la verdad es que si que es sencillo. Una forma de hacerlo es la siguiente: coges un emisor de infrarrojos y un receptor, amplificas la señal del receptor con un operacional. Cuando exista humo, hara que la luz que llegue al receptor sea menor y esto provocara una disminucion en el voltage, de esta forma podemos saber cuando hay humo. Despues de amplificar la señal puedes usar otro operacional en modo comparador o llevar la señal al conversor analogico digital de un pic.


----------



## TitoBlade (Nov 9, 2005)

Si, muchas gracias. Pero soy un poco novato en esto    y no se muy bien como hay que colocar los componentes aunque mas o menos creo que si. Existe alguna pagina donde venga el circuito montado para verlo?


----------



## Piries (Nov 10, 2005)

Pues te puedo pasar el que yo hice, de momento no esta probado, es solo diseño teórico pero creo que debería funcionar sin problemas. El mio esta diseñado para conectarlo a un conversor analógico digital de un micro, espero que te sirva.


----------



## TitoBlade (Nov 10, 2005)

Muxas gracias iyo. EL unico problema es que tengo que utilizar todo en analogico sin usar nada digital, he pensado en lo que me dijistes, colocar el sensor de infrarrojos, un aplificador de la señal y despues un comparador al final que me active un relé, que sería el circuito digamos de la alarma. Vamos creo que asi andará no?, de todas formas gracias por molestarte


----------



## ronald200784 (Nov 9, 2006)

Quisiera saber si me podrias ayudar con el detector de humo ya que la verdad no c por donde empezar espero me puedas ayudar esperando una respuesta me despido gracias....


----------



## ALFREDOrcc (Nov 9, 2006)

yo ya lo hice utilizando un emisor y un receptor y con una resistencia variable le das la sensibilidad que consideres necesaria para que al haber humo la luz del emisor se refracte con el humo y asi interrumpa la comunicación, de esta forma se activará un relay y a través de éste accionas lo que necesitas.

también adjunto un circuito con un lm741


----------



## Estoica (Oct 19, 2007)

hola, soy nueva en este foro. interesante esto del sensor de humo. si quisiera conectar uno al puerto parlelo, para gestionar su activación. ¿podría hacerlo con un infrarrojo y un receptor de infrarrojos, nada más?. según tengo entendido la logitud de onda del infrarrojo es ideal para estos fines =).


----------



## ALFREDOrcc (Oct 19, 2007)

Hola Estoica
Si lo puedes hacer, realmente no se que pretendas en el puerto paralelo pero si alimentas el circuito del detector de humo con 5 Vcc (que es lo mas común) ya que recuerda que los relay tienen la opcion de trabajar con CA  o CD asi que si le metes 5 V al relay te saldrán 5 V al activarse que es lo que necesitas para tu puerto paralelo si no me equivoco, utilizas un voltaje para activar la bobina y cerrar el circuito y lograr el paso de la corriente y al cerrar el circuito pasará el voltaje que tu decidas, ya sea CD o CA, espero haberme explicado

Hasta Pronto


----------



## Estoica (Oct 20, 2007)

gracias.  ahora que lo tengo hecho, se me presentó un problema. cuando detecta el humo, como es muy rápido, no da tiempo de que haga la lectura adecuada el puerto. y siempre dice que no se a detectado humo. no quiero utilizar retardo en la lectura mediante programa, sino implementar un dispositivo que haga que el cambio de estado dure más tiempo. pretendía utilizar un dispositivo con disparo schmitt (7414), ya lo probé,  y no me sirve. que me recomiendan?¿ ¿tal vez un monoestable?. o que =(
 ops:


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 21, 2007)

para retardos un simple 555, o un 7414 haciendo este montaje



```
5V
                           !
                           R
                           !
----->!-------------+---------7414
                        --+--
                                 C
                        --+--
---------------------+--------
```


Se trata de poner un diodo segun como lo pongas le alargara en flanco positivo o negativo.

Una resistencia a positivo y un condensador a negativo o viceversa según el programa te interese.

para calcularlo aproximada mente la tipica formula t=RC donde te interesan valores grandes de resistencia del orden 10k a 100k y condensadores pequeños <47uf a 100nF  o mas pequeños


Si posteas el esquema todo es mas facil.


----------



## ferayala (Ago 27, 2009)

Hola, estoy haciendo un proyecto final y ademas de un detector de humo necesito un detector de CO2 alguien sabe como hacerlo?


----------



## o0BBoy0o (Ene 6, 2010)

El archivo del detector de humo viene vacio es solo un fondo negro jejeje pero = gracias 
pero tengo otra pregunta tendran un diagrama para un motor a pasos de 5 segmentos lo *QU*iero para hacer un elevador y conectarlo al puerto paralelo lo *QUE* pasa es *QUE* tengo un diagrama bastante viejo y ya no se distingue nada agradeceria su ayuda gracias de antemano


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 6, 2010)

o0BBoy0o dijo:


> El archivo del detector de humo viene vacio ....


Acabo de comprobar el archivo y funciona perfecto

Ver el archivo adjunto 1237


----------



## o0BBoy0o (Ene 6, 2010)

ok gracias jejeje ya salio pero es *QUE* al inicio solo se veia negro por eso lo puse


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 7, 2010)

Ademas de la electronica, es importante el receptaculo que contendra el humo a ser analizado. No es lo mismo detectar humo de paso sin contencion, que tenga una contencion, desde el punto de vista de la densidad del mismo.


----------



## gabrielle (Jun 1, 2010)

¿creen que podría utilizar el h21A como sensor de humo?
es un sensor que ya contiene el emisor y receptor infrarojos, aunque estan muy cercanos.
La separación entre emisor y receptor es de 3.3 mm


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 1, 2010)

gabrielle dijo:


> ¿creen que podría utilizar el h21A como sensor de humo?
> es un sensor que ya contiene el emisor y receptor infrarojos, aunque estan muy ....



Alguien que lea tu mensaje y quisiera contestarte deberá buscar el datasheet del componente mencionado.
¿ No te parece que estas poniendo poca voluntad en plantear tu consulta correctamente ?


----------



## gabrielle (Jun 15, 2010)

no creo que haga falta mas datos por que ya estoy poniendo la distancia entre emisor y receptor. es decir, no sé cual sea la mejor distancia entre emisor y receptor para detectar humo

saludos


----------



## elbrujo (Jun 15, 2010)

Tenes que hacer una camara donde el humo entre desde abajo y se quede en el medio de la barrera. En una palabra tiene que haber densidad para que sea detectado.. La distancia yo lo calibraria sin humo a una distancia que la barrera funcione..


----------



## alberteinstein (Mar 14, 2011)

Tengo una duda, no se que significa el circulo que esta en la pata 4 del 555, sera un inversor? Porque suena en todo  momento y cuando le pongo el dedo deja de sonar


----------



## natty (Abr 11, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Alguien que lea tu mensaje y quisiera contestarte deberá buscar el datasheet del componente mencionado.
> ¿ No te parece que estas poniendo poca voluntad en plantear tu consulta correctamente ?



pero igual lo descargo y la imagen me aparece en negro no se ve de antemano muchas gracias


----------



## DAMA (Abr 16, 2012)

Hola oiggan necesito saber si me pueden ayudarrr esq necesito hacer un circuito que cuando detecte agua active un motor 

espero me puedan ayudar


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 16, 2012)

Es fácil. Ponés dos trozos de alambre de acero inoxidable de unos dos cm de largo, aislados entre ellos y conectas uno a un trafo de 5v alterna. En el otro pones un amplificador y rectificador de corriente alterna. Cuando toque el agua, pasará corriente que al detectarla hacés actuar un relay para encender el motor.


----------

